# Who works at a supermarket stocking shelves?



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

I want to get a job at a supermarket, but all I want to do is stock shelves. I refuse to work cashier, because I am bad with counting money and I don't want to deal with too many people. If you stock shelves, what is it like and what do you do all day (other than stock shelves).


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm not a stocker but I often work with them at night. Most stocking jobs are at night. The stockers where I work go from 10pm-6am. Pretty much all they do is put stuff on the shelves and make sure it looks nice. No interaction with customers, but it looks kinda boring.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Sorry, I'm merely a supermarket cashier. Although whenever I observe the stocking people, they always look deadly bored. I was thinking of becoming one, but the thing about being a cashier is that you do have to communicate with people on some level, but if you don't feel like talking to them, you really don't have to at all. I just get easily bored in jobs that aren't fast-paced in anyway.
I once did stocktake at my work, which is basically just counting the number of items in a particular section of the supermarket. it was possibly the most boring experience of my life, which is saying something. I don't think there's much opportunity to talk with others because they'll be counting/stocking other sections of the shop, which is probably more to your liking.
I know that the stock people at my work also help out on the registers when it's busy. I don't think they just stock the whole time, they have the opportunity to idly do other things...as for what those things are, not really sure.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, stocking jobs are usually at night. Check out some of the smaller companies or lower volume stores (less business) if you are wanting day hours. The pay will suck, though.

Stocking is tough physical labor and sometimes requires more thought than you might think. (Like: How many locations is this item in? Should this go to backstock? What needs to be filled to the shelf from display? Are the ad items full? etc.) Sometimes the work isn't so bad and sometimes it is exhausting. It can be especially tough if you are tired or hungover or something.

Stocking is actually pretty fast paced and it seems like the day goes by a lot faster than working on the front end. When it gets slow the front end is sitting around talking or whatever but the stockers are busy about 99% of the time.

I prefer stocking because you get to move around a lot and aren't stuck at a register. You still help customers (during the day) and communicate with people but it varies a lot more than on the front. Customers tend to be more rude and condescending towards checkers and sackers in my experience, too.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I probably wouldn't mind having a job overnight stocking shelves either but also no cashier jobs or anything. I couldn't deal with that **** for even 5 minutes!


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

*raises hand* I'm a supermarket stock clerk!!

There are actually two types of stock clerks where I work. The full timers usually work overnight, unload the trucks, and stock the shelves.

I'm a part timer and I stock milk, eggs, soda, water, and bread when they're low. I also stock the sale items when they're low. I also deal with customers a lot. I show them where certain items are and I take calls every so often.

If you don't want to deal with customers, try to work overnight.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I stock in a grocery store from 8am-5pm. I work pretty fast so I can finish all my required work in half a shift and then face or do backstock for the rest. The work isn't so bad when you get to know where everything goes.. but if you're working the dayshift, customers will ask you TONS of questions. In the beginning it's hard when you don't know the answers, but for me it's gotten a lot easier. Also I have to work around people which is annoying. My last stocking job was from 11pm-7am with the store closed and that was MUCH better. (Although I make 100% more pay at my current store )


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Just waiting for the supermarket to call about my application.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

darkangel, how old are your co-workers? I was thinking about this job myself, but I didn't really want to work around people half my age. Thanks for any input.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> darkangel, how old are your co-workers? I was thinking about this job myself, but I didn't really want to work around people half my age. Thanks for any input.


There's people from every age group, but the majority of people stocking in the daytime grocery are around 20 years old. Some are younger (18) and some are older (60). Grocery seems to attract the younger ones, but there's also Bakery, Deli, Produce, Meat..

The overnight stocking job I had, all the coworkers were older because kids can't stay up late on a school night


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Aww cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Really? Stock seems fun, all stock employees at my store seem to be good with each other. I feel like chnaging to prod or stock. I know produce is fast paced and busy. For the stockers in my store they also do carry outs, price checks and pack. Cashier is nerve racking at first but gets very similar and easy after. Just send all your problems to customer service .


----------

